
EverythingMe closes down despite raising $37.5M - wslh
http://www.globes.co.il/en/article-everythingme-closes-down-despite-raising-375m-1001076002
======
BuildTheRobots
> The three company founders initially went in a different direction, before
> deciding to developing a launcher that would accommodate a completely
> different interface on the Android device. The original idea was a search of
> applications and the Internet, the results of which are displayed as icons
> of the relevant content, such as Wikipedia, IMDB, YouTube, etc., instead of
> an ordinary list of links.

I mean, really? They're reinventing the idea of pages of icons (my current
launcher) by giving me a revolutionary page of icons? I assume (and hope) I'm
missing the point...

------
exprx
How do you spend tens of millions of dollars on creating and launching a
launcher?

Perhaps they did something else as well, I don't know; I hope they were
transparent on their spending – and that the sources are audited.

~~~
shardinator
My guess is they spent (at least some of) it on paid customer acquisition. But
this is only a guess.

------
buildops
Sad thing is that they were able to raise that much money while other
companies who have a clear biz model of sales can't raise that kind of money.
More buzzwords=more funding

------
miguelrochefort
We wouldn't need these crappy launchers if we didn't need so many apps.

Sadly, people have been brainwashed into believing that they need different
apps to do different things, and this only reinforces the application
paradigm.

One day, hopefully soon, there will be a single app (probably the OS) that
will be used for 90% of tasks. Shopping, setting up a meeting, reaching a
friend and requesting a cab will all be done through a single interface.

~~~
igor_filippov
Well yes, some apps exist because software can't talk to us in our natural
language. But I don't think it's true for all of them.

~~~
miguelrochefort
What if there was a single app that could communicate in your natural
language. Would you use any other app?

~~~
igor_filippov
I don't think that natural language is appropriate interface for all the apps.
Think of Instagram, Facebook. It's probably easier to swipe through pictures,
or make some other action than say every command out loud. I don't believe in
silver bullets.

